# Thank you to Linda



## shell389 (Dec 11, 2001)

Linda, I know I already sent you an email personally but I wanted to post here too so others could see the success of calcium. I have been taking it for 2 weeks now and it seems to be working for me. I take 1/2 pill 3x a day. I space them out about every 6 hours. It has been over a week (almost 2) since I have had an irritable bowel attack w/diahhrea. I am so happy!!! I feel like I can finally venture out in the evenings without worrying if this will be the night or not. (it was happening like 3 evenings a week) I have even cheated and eaten some trigger foods at lunch time and had no problems. I thank you so much for all the advice and want everyone to know that if they haven't tried calcium it is worth it to try. I am always funny about taking anything but this was one thing I am glad I started. I am taking the Caltrate 600 in the pink and white bottle. Spacing them out is what has helped me. At first I was taking them as the bottle said 1 pill 2 x a day and I was getting stomach pains and a little loose bowels. Then as soon as I switched to the 1/2 pill 3 x a day it stopped and I have been fine for almost 2 weeks. I really feel this is working and I thank you again!!!! Sorry to go on and on I am just so excited this worked. Take care, Michelle


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Thank you Shell for posting your success. It is really hard to believe something so simple can work so well. Maybe this will encourage others to try it also.Now just think how much better this Holiday Season is going to be for you.Linda


----------

